# First TT



## Lix (Nov 1, 2019)

Hi to everyone, I recently acquired a Mk1 Roadster from a friend with some of the usual issues/quirks. 
Looking forward to tapping into the forum knowledge pool and learning how to fix them  
So far I've:
Fixed my pixels with a new screen.
Fitted a new battery, worked out how to fit a standard 027 battery to the roadster battery tray (a few minutes with the dremel  ). Old battery had effectively sat on top of tray for 5 years.
Got some vacuum hose on the way to fix some of the perished hoses.
Will pop over to the technical section to post about some of the other issues I'm struggling with.
Thanks in advance and I look forward to hopefully meeting some of you at local meets


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Lix, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 TT ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
The anti rattle battery in the roadster has fooled a good few lol


----------

